# Albino Bald Rats?



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking to breed my albino bald rats, and have been told the babies are worth about £45 each, not to sure on how true this is, so could people please give me a rough guide on prices they have or would be willing to pay?

Thanks,
Warren.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

They go for about £10-£15 each if you can get people to buy them that is.
I have 4 nakeds.

One member on here had trouble finding homes until he offered them for free. 

Whoever told you you could get £45 for them was pulling your leg.
You could try and sell them for that but i dont' know how many you'd sell.
Also are you aware that some naked does don't produce enough milk for the pups???
It's advisable to mate a coated doe at the same time just in case you need a foster rat.
Failing that mate your naked boy to a coated doe.

I have mated my naked buck to two coated does but then I'm prepared to keep any that don't find homes.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Saxon is right, whoever told you that is having a laugh. Dumbo, smooth, naked, curly are all roughly the same price. 

Lactation is an issue with breeding hairless rats, and it is advisable to have a foster for sure.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I charge around the same price for my rats no matter what 'type' they are.

I sometimes tell people a ridiculous price but that's to put the idiots off.

I also discount if someone is buying a trio etc.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I have room to keep them all, but was just curios as to the price of them, obviously i would not hessitate to sell a couple for that sort of money, but for £15 each, i will probably keep the lot!:Na_Na_Na_Na: I have a pair of baldies and a pair of double het rex's that all seem to breed at the same time, so if the bald female struggles with her babies, they will be straight in with the het female! As of yet, she is doing fine, but i am keeping a close eye on her!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Your het rex is either rex or double rex, I think rex is dominant so there's no 'het rex' as far as I know.
I could be wrong but I'm nearly sure that you only need one rex gene to get rex kittens.

Are your nakeds hairless or double rex????
If you're not prepared to accept £10-£15 for one of those how much are you expecting to sell normal or rex coats for????

The reason that nakeds are not commanding more money, other than a rat is a rat is a rat, is that there are no really researched lines at the moment.
Most of the lines available are still prone to tumours and other health problems.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

The rats that i have where from leejay, and was told that the hairless were (and are) albino, and the haired where double het rex, which (and i have seen this) produce out of 7 babies, 3 hairless and 4 haired, so i am not sure. I must admit, i have no idea of rat genetics and "line bred" rats, its all new to me! 
Like you said, a rat is a rat is a rat!: victory:

I do really like the hairless babies, so would keep them, and one of my local pet stores that sell rodents is willing to trade rats for dry goods with me, so in theory, i have no need to sell the baldies!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

wozza_t said:


> The rats that i have where from leejay, and was told that the hairless were (and are) albino, and the haired where double het rex, which (and i have seen this) produce out of 7 babies, 3 hairless and 4 haired, so i am not sure. I must admit, i have no idea of rat genetics and "line bred" rats, its all new to me!
> Like you said, a rat is a rat is a rat!: victory:
> 
> I do really like the hairless babies, so would keep them, and one of my local pet stores that sell rodents is willing to trade rats for dry goods with me, so in theory, i have no need to sell the baldies!


Albino is PEW, pink eyed white, I have three of those. I love them.
I have a gorgeous black berkshire naked boy he is so cute.
If the coated pups are just normal, not curly, then I think the naked are true hairless and the offspring are therefore het for hairless not rex.
Rex and double rex are a totally different gene than true hairless.
If pups are born hairless and never grow hair they are therefore true hairless. 
The double rex are born with hair and moult it out to varying degrees.
To name them baldies is a misnomer as a 'baldie' rat actually has a normal coat and the term 'baldie' is a pattern description.
Do you have any pics of your nakeds as you can sometimes tell whether they are double rex or naked from pics. Some double rex have no hair at all the same as hairless.

It's took me months to learn all the gumpf. I had people at my throat for ages because I called my nakeds baldies. I'm still learning so I may not be 100% correct on the 'gene' theory.
I mentioned on one forum I was contemplating breeding them and got shot to bits.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, Dawn is right... You can't have a rat "het" for rex. Rex is dominant... SO if you have a rat with one copy of the rex gene, the fur and whiskers will be curly, and if it's got two copies of the gene, USUALLY the fur is patchy. People sometimes try to fob off double rexes as hairless, when they aren't.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

agread so the babys that have been born to the haired rats you have are infact hairless and the parents are carryers of hairless gene..
the other ones you had i have seen pics of and they look true hairless : victory:

i must say one thing though... i breed hairless and some are bald as a babys bum from day one and some grow a fuzz that moults at 5 weeks ish and some (like one i have a the moment keep this short velvet fur)
i have had all types born from the same het to het parent and all are hairless... i have also bred double rex and these are very differnt as growing kittens : victory:

just a pic of one of my hairless... (cute isnt she)

















and another rat from the same litter 
(very bald)


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Yup, Dawn is right... You can't have a rat "het" for rex. Rex is dominant... SO if you have a rat with one copy of the rex gene, the fur and whiskers will be curly, and if it's got two copies of the gene, USUALLY the fur is patchy. People sometimes try to fob off double rexes as hairless, when they aren't.


I'm well chuffed now!!!!!
That means that all the info that people have been throwing at me is eventually sinking in!!!!!!!!:bash:

Here I was thinking my brain had gone on permanent holiday. : victory:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh i forgot to add... the price for them depends where the market is and how much people ask but the market is pretty full with them at the moment with lots of people trying to make money of them being a new type ..
to be honist i dont think you will be able to sell them for much more than a nice fancy rat


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Well done, Dawn!!! *wink*

I'd love a "properly" bald rat... My two both have sparse wirey hair, but are gentically hairless. My first hairless rat was VERY nekkid, though.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

All my hairless are as bald as a babies bum! But what about the 2 adults that produce half hairless and half haired, they would be just het for hairless then?:hmm::crazy:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

the two haired ones will be het for hairless. any litter they produce should be 25 % of the babys hairless and 66% of the haired ones should be carrying hairless.. 

so for every 12 babys from the two haired hets you will get 3 hairless and 6 haired ones carrying the hairless gene and 3 haired not carrying the gene (you wont know which haired ones are carrying the gene though : victory:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have to use a heater/heatmat with these baldie rats... as they got no coat to keep em warm?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep mine in with haired rats so they keep them warm!!!!!


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

saxon said:


> I keep mine in with haired rats so they keep them warm!!!!!


Thats a good idea to mix them like that to keep them warm, This is the first time i have seen these type of rat before, I would like to get 2 dumbo rats but find it hard to find breeders that sell them up here, have seen a few in the local addmag but every time i ring the sellers up they all been sold.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

shame you are so far, i have loads at the moment!

got some pics the other night, so will at some point get round to loading them..

i have "ones with not much hair" in dumbo too 

N


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine wont mix, so yes they are in a nice warm room, but with no specific heating though!


----------

